# desonerem de obrigações



## isabelcruz

Hola a todos! Estoy traduciendo un documento y me plantea dudas la siguiente frase: 
"A representaçao ativa e passiva da sociedade em atos que envolvam responsabilidade ou desonerem de obrigaçoes incumbe a dois diretores". 

Mi intento es: "La representación activa y pasiva de la sociedad en actos que impliquen responsabilidad o ¿generen) de obligaciones corresponde a dos directoes". 
No encuentro el verbo "desonerem" por ningún lado, estoy desesperada, muchas gracias a todos por adelantado!


----------



## Vanda

Isabel, desonerar tem este sentido:Desobrigar, isentar, dispensar, exonerar. Não tenho certeza de quais termos em espanhol seriam melhores, mas talvez pelos sinônimos você mesma ache até que alguém apareça para traduzir.


----------



## Mangato

Tal vez descargar  o exhonerar de obligaciones o responsabilidades

Cumprimentos

MG


----------



## coquis14

¿¿Desligar??


----------



## dexterciyo

Mangato said:


> Tal vez descargar  o exhonerar *exonerar* de obligaciones o responsabilidades
> 
> Cumprimentos
> 
> MG



Quizá *privar* también pueda servir.


----------



## Carfer

dexterciyo said:


> Quizá *privar* también pueda servir.


 
En el sentido del texto, que es un texto jurídico, me parece que no. El sentido en portugués es lo que dice Vanda. Coincido con Mangato: _descargar_ o _exonerar_, o incluso _liberar, desobligar_ o _eximir_. Si se tratara de un derecho, sí, '_privar_' podría ser, pero aquí se trata de obligaciones.


----------



## cinditina

Estoy pensando en el verbo *abstenerse*.....


----------



## Tomby

Em espanhol se trata de *exonerar*:


> La representación activa y pasiva de la sociedad en actos que impliquen responsabilidad o *exoneren* de obligaciones corresponde a dos directores.


Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Carfer

cinditina said:


> Estoy pensando en el verbo *abstenerse*.....


 
Tampoco.


----------



## ceballos

Tombatossals said:


> Em espanhol se trata de *exonerar*:
> 
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.



Concordo completamente


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

ceballos said:


> Concordo completamente


 
Eu também. Acho que é a melhor opção para usar com "obrigações".
 
Abraços.


----------



## KHALIFAH

Olá todos

Mesmo que _exonerar_ é certo, o qué Vocês acham de _condonar_?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

KHALIFAH said:


> Olá todos
> 
> Mesmo que _exonerar_ é certo, o qué Vocês acham de _condonar_?


 
"Condonar" se utiliza principalmente en un contexto de deudas: _Condonar la deuda externa._

Saludos.


----------



## KHALIFAH

Giorgio Lontano said:


> "Condonar" se utiliza principalmente en un contexto de deudas: _Condonar la deuda externa._
> 
> Saludos.


 
Si!


----------



## Tomby

KHALIFAH said:


> Olá todos
> 
> Mesmo que _exonerar_ é certo, o qué Vocês acham de _condonar_?


Eis uns sinónimos de _condonar_, dependendo sempre de um determinado contexto: _amnistiar_, _perdonar_, _indultar_, _conmutar_, _eximir_, _dispensar_.
O mais usado é _perdonar (deudas)_ [perdoar (dívidas)].
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## KHALIFAH

Tombatossals said:


> Eis uns sinónimos de _condonar_, *dependendo sempre de um determinado contexto*: _amnistiar_, _perdonar_, _indultar_, _conmutar_, _*eximir*_, _*dispensar*_.
> O mais usado é _perdonar (deudas)_ [perdoar (dívidas)].
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.


 
De acuerdo.


----------

